# EPS, Some thing everyone can help with



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

HI All.

OK, I'm working on a little plan and need a tiny bit of help from everyone and all you need to do is watch the local TV news , listern to the local radio and read the local rag. 

I need as many web links to local press, radio and TV stations as possible. I'm not after the bigger national media, it's the little guys that I'm after.
Also if you listern to local radio/tv or read the local paper and you think that there is a particular reporter/presenter that might be interested in an EPS/Animal related story please let me know their name. 

For those that don't like aggressive action, I promise, this is nicey, nicey stuff and only designed to make the public aware of the EPS's existance.

Gordon


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Natrix said:


> For those that don't like aggressive action, I promise, this is nicey, nicey stuff and only designed to make the public aware of the EPS's existance.


There's no need to be patronising.

ITV Local: news, weather, entertainment and more where you live


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Whats patronising about that sentence? 

I think it is a valid concern that a lot of people have including myself, I am all for campaigning and getting the truth out there to help educated the public but I'm not for the sort of tactics used by the likes of PETA and other extremists bodies. 

We don't need to come across via the media as some aggressive activist group now do we?

Yes that last sentence of mine WAS patronising!


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

WeThePeople said:


> There's no need to be patronising.
> 
> ITV Local: news, weather, entertainment and more where you live


I’m beginning to think there is some sort of ulterior motive behind the constant attempts to knock all campaigning posts off course and waist peoples time discussing irrelevant issues.
Ok, lets put it another way. This is purely a fact stating mission designed to work as a public information exercise. It is not designed to be an attack against any political/welfare group or Government. 
It would be nice to see this post stay on course and not become littered with winging posts about aggressive campaigning. So could all the pacifists out there please not start a lengthy debate on the right ways and wrong ways of campaigning. If you want to do that, start your own post and I’ll happily join in.
Please leave this post alone and allow it to gather the information required.

Gordon


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I will start then..

Isle of Wight Radio - Local radio

Isle of Wight County Press - Local paper

We are an Island full of tortoises owners too - so that may help!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

North Devon Journal 

BBC Radio Devon

Lantern FM

North Devon Gazette

Midweek Herald

Sidmouth Herald

Exmouth Journal


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Wirral Globe/news group : Wirral news, sport, Tranmere Rovers, jobs, cars, homes, classifieds & more from the Wirral Globe
Kelly Barker or Kelly Fenna seem to run most of the stories regarding our local RSPC and animal welfare issues so they would possibly be the ones to speak to 

Animal Welfare Act is expected to bring down cruelty figures - Liverpool News - News - Liverpool Daily Post.co.uk

Article in Liverpool Echo about the AWA - possibly the best rpeorter to contact, name listed at top of article

List of radio stations within Wirral, Liverpool and possibly surrounding Merseyside areas
Radio City 96.7 - Liverpool, Merseyside, North West and North Wales
MerseyWorld: Liverpool, Merseyside, radio, stations (lists several)
BBC - Liverpool - BBC Radio Merseyside - Radio Mside
Local Radio and Television Stations covering Merseyside (again lists several)

Hope that helps a little Gordon (it is okay to cally ou that isn't it lol)- can look further afield if you wish also and possibly try to get better contact information


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

www.*bucks**free**press*.co.uk - the paper...

www.*mix**107*.co.uk - the radio...

Good luck!


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

SGR FM

Town 102


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Taunton News, Wellington News, Minehead News, Taunton Sport, Wellington Sport, Minehead Sport

Western Daily Press - Media UK

Orchard FM


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

have you got an article we could possibly send of ourselfs to papers and such to cut down the work for yourselfs would be happy to help any way i can??

this is my local paper - hull daily mail this is hull and east riding - news, entertainment, jobs, homes and cars

local radios

KC FM- KCFM 99.8 - A local Hull based Radio station serving Hull and the East Riding
Viking- 96.9 viking fm
Humberside- 96.9 viking fm

Clare


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> have you got an article we could possibly send of ourselfs to papers and such to cut down the work for yourselfs would be happy to help any way i can??
> 
> this is my local paper - hull daily mail this is hull and east riding - news, entertainment, jobs, homes and cars
> 
> ...


I'm currently working on a simple web site (thanks Ssthisto) that just lays out the new EPS legislation and its potential fualts. The idea is to keep it general and not aime it at reptiles specifically. 
I then hope to send out e-mails to as many local media opotunities as I can along with a selection of national programmes such as 'the one show' and 'the Pual O'Grady show'. Hopefully I can get this across as a public information excercise that all of the above will be happy to highlight for us.
There will of course be links to other web sites such as the FBH, PKL, FOCAS, REPTA etc.

Once up and live it would be great if people could contact their local TV, Radio and papers to help bring the site to their attention.

Gordon


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

for glasgow we have

NEWSPAPERS


The Evening Times - Scotland's top selling evening newspaper

The Herald

The Daily Record - Scottish News and Sport

Scotsman.com News - Scotland - Glasgow



radio stations

100-101FM Real Radio, Central Scotland - Media UK

105.7 - 106.1 Xfm Scotland - A New Music Station Is Born


::radio clyde:: tuned in to you

102.5 Clyde 1, Glasgow and West Central Scotland - Media UK


if any help is needed I am perfectly willing to phone them or email them


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Gordon ... has anyone in the London area tried getting in contact with BBC Radio London ?

Vanessa Feltz has a phone in show with Ken Livingstone once a month. Given that he is quite passionate about Native British amphibians and reptiles... it might be worth getting on the phone for his next one ?


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Short notice... but there is one tomorrow....

BBC - London - Radio - Mayor Ken meets Vanessa


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

As time is short... I took the liberty of emailing her this for tommorows show of my own back ....


Dear Vanessa,

I am an avid listener of your daily show on radio London from Surrey and may I say it is one of the best phone-in shows on the Radio.

I have a question for the Mayor that may be of interest to your listeners regarding the European Protected Species legislation that came in to force this year through DEFRA. Under this legislation, it will soon become a criminal act to keep many species of reptile or amphibian as pets unless it can be proven that they are Captive bred animals and have not been taken from the wild. For animals already in captivity and probably in the homes of some of your listeners, the onus will be upon them to licence these animals and to do this they must prove that the animal in question is captive bred by providing paperwork proving it. Unfortunately, that paperwork does not exist for probably 95% of animals. Nation wide, this puts the lives of an estimated 1,500,000 animals in the UK in question as they will very soon become illegal to keep leading to possible confiscation of those animals and fines for keeping them.

Now obviously I am aware that this legislation has nothing to do with Mr Livingstone and he is very unlikely to be able to influence the legislation in any way. But as a known collector of Newts ( I am, of course, unaware of whether the species he collects are covered by the European Protected Species legislation ) it would be very interesting to hear Mr Livingstones views on the subject.

Yours faithfully,

Stephen Found.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Look forward to hearing the reply Steve


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Excellent*

Well done Steve, excellent.

R


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

That's great, I hope you get a response to that. To be honest, I had no idea that he kept newts. Just goes to show how many of us there really are in the most unlikely of places.



ratboy said:


> For animals already in captivity and probably in the homes of some of your listeners, the onus will be upon them to licence these animals and to do this they must prove that the animal in question is captive bred by providing paperwork proving it.


You've got a bit muddled with the licensing procedure though, for future reference... If you can prove it's captive bred, you don't need a licence. No licence application will require you to prove that an animal is captive bred because they are already exempt. The only time you'll have to prove them as captive bred is if 'challenged'. So, when the RSPCA threaten to seize them or when prosecuted. Licence applications are for wild caught animals (within EU post 1994) or animals with unknown origins. You could potentially get a licence for an animal of unknown origin but there are so many requirements and hoops to jump through that private keepers won't be able to fulfill them.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Onissarle said:


> That's great, I hope you get a response to that. To be honest, I had no idea that he kept newts. Just goes to show how many of us there really are in the most unlikely of places.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a bit muddled with the licensing procedure though, for future reference... If you can prove it's captive bred, you don't need a licence. No licence application will require you to prove that an animal is captive bred because they are already exempt. The only time you'll have to prove them as captive bred is if 'challenged'. So, when the RSPCA threaten to seize them or when prosecuted. Licence applications are for wild caught animals (within EU post 1994) or animals with unknown origins. You could potentially get a licence for an animal of unknown origin but there are so many requirements and hoops to jump through that private keepers won't be able to fulfill them.


Cool ... Thanks for clearing that up Oni.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Great stuff Steve, It will be interesting to see if it gets used.

Gordon


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

Worcester News, Worcester Sport, Worcester Leisure - From The Worcester News


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

The Argus Brighton Hove & Sussex news sport jobs and local information
102.4 and 103.5 Southern FM: More Music Variety For Sussex


----------

